

DimDim web conferencing acquired by Salesforce for $31 million in cash - loganfrederick
http://www.dimdim.com/#
http://m.prnewswire.com/news-releases/salesforcecom-acquires-dimdim-113029849.html<p>Better link, this submitted from my Droid. Acquisition for $31 million in cash.
======
samratjp
Maybe there should be an YC RFS for stuff Salesforce might buy :-)

------
apu
Wow salesforce is really on an acquiring spree right now.

------
yesno
Out of the blue. I used to check out DimDim UI a year go to see how far they
can use GWT. Never thought the next news coming out from them is this one.

------
davidu
Their email to customers and FAQ is atrocious. Good example of how to suck at
communication.

<http://www.dimdim.com/faq.html>

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Looks fine to me. What did you dislike about ti?

~~~
davidu
Seriously? Did you get the email? It basically said "we're closing in 2
months. All you data will be delete."

Nothing about thanks for being a customer. Nothing about what the future
holds. Nothing about appreciating our trying of their product instead of WebEx
and helping them build value or providing feedback. It was embarrassing.

No clue why I'm being downvoted. It was written by someone who clearly doesn't
give a shit about their customers anymore.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Sorry, I didn't get the email, just read the FAQ.

------
prateekdayal
And they close new signups rightaway. Can Salesforce not handle a few thousand
new customers? Whats the logic behind these decisions?

~~~
random42
Why should they accept new signups for a service that they plan to close, in
the coming months? Its a pretty straightforward logic to me.

~~~
prateekdayal
My bad. I did not catch that earlier. Makes sense

------
aresant
From the WSJ article:

"We bought it for a relatively low cost," Benioff said in the interview.
"We're buying it primarily for the technology."

I would love to know how successful DimDim was at aquiring customers for their
service, $31m for webinar technology and and engineering staff seems high?

<http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20110106-714513.html>

